

The Purpose of Spectacular Wealth, According to a Spectacularly Wealthy Guy - Firebrand
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/06/magazine/romneys-former-bain-partner-makes-a-case-for-inequality.html?_r=1

======
petercooper
I'm amazed this didn't do well on HN. Maybe the title just sucks. It's
_really_ relevant to Y Combinator in particular.

